# Dateien auf Homepage schützen.



## manex75 (22. November 2004)

Hallo allerseits  

 Ich war vor einiger Zeit mal auf einer Homepage (weiss leider nicht mehr auf welcher) und als ich dort mit der Maustaste eine Grafik rechts anklicken wollte kam ein Pop-up-Fenster, welches erklärte, dass der Inhalt rechtlich geschützt ist. In der Folge war es dann auch nicht möglich eine Grafik zu kopieren oder zu speichern.
Frage: Wie macht man das?  Das würde ich bei privaten Bildern auch gerne mal machen.

  Danke für eure Hilfe und Grüsse aus der Schweiz
   Alex


----------



## Leola13 (22. November 2004)

Hai,

lies dir dies  einmal durch.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## manex75 (22. November 2004)

Super! Genau sowas habe ich gesucht  !
  Vielen Dank, Alex


----------



## manex75 (22. November 2004)

Doch nicht ganz was ich meinte...  

 Ich bin ja ein Laie was HTML angeht. Mit Frontpage schaffe ich es allerdings, dass ich eine einigermassen vernünftige Seite basteln kann. Dort habe ich vorwiegend Familienfotos gespeichert. Die jeweilgen Fotoalben erstelle ich ebenfalls mit Frontpage. 

 Mit dem Script aus der Antwort #2 kann ich zwar die Gesamtübersicht/Layout der Fotos sperren, wenn ich aber ein Foto dann vergrössere und dieses geöffnet wird ist es bereits nicht mehr geschützt. Es wird durch Frontpage automatisch eine Seite mit weissem Hintergrund benutzt. Auf diese Seite habe ich meines wissens keinen Einfluss....

  Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen? Dürfte wohl nicht ganz einfach sein... 

  Danke, Alex


----------



## saschaf (22. November 2004)

Dein Problem ist hier schon des öfteren besprochen worden. Fakt ist: Es gibt KEINE zuverlässige Möglichkeit deinen HTML-Code oder die Bilder zu schützen. Wenn deine Seite aufgerufen wird, landen der Code und die Bilder automatisch im Cache des Besuchers und dort kann er nach belieben auf alles zugreifen. Du kannst dir also eine Menge Arbeit sparen, wenn du auf solche Spielereien (was anderes ist es nämlich nicht) verzichtest.


----------



## Budman (22. November 2004)

Hallo!

Also mal von der Tatsache abgesehen, dass es wirklich kein gutes Mittel gegen Bilderklau gibt (lt deinem ersten Post geht's ja darum, nicht um den ganzen Quellcode), würde ich eher empfehlen, das Bild zu überlagern.

Der in meinen Augen wirksamste Schutz ist immer noch, über das eigentliche Bild ein div mit transparentem Bild drüberzulegen, dann merkt es der Kopierer in der Regel erst viel später, und kommt seltenst wieder... 

Gruss


----------



## saschaf (22. November 2004)

Budman hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Der in meinen Augen wirksamste Schutz ist immer noch, über das eigentliche Bild ein div mit transparentem Bild drüberzulegen, dann merkt es der Kopierer in der Regel erst viel später, und kommt seltenst wieder...
> Gruss



Auch dann hat er das Bild noch in seinem Cache liegen. Und außerdem gibts ja noch die lustige "Druck-Taste"  ;-)


----------



## Budman (22. November 2004)

saschaf hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Auch dann hat er das Bild noch in seinem Cache liegen. Und außerdem gibts ja noch die lustige "Druck-Taste"  ;-)


 Hallo!

Das meinte ich mit wirksamen Schutz. Das mit den divs ist imho die wirksamste Lösung. Wer will, kriegt das Bild sowieso. 

Was mir höchstens noch als Lösung einfällt ist Flash. Da wird's dann schon wirklich schwierig.

Gruss


----------



## manex75 (22. November 2004)

Hallo Budman
 Genau um das geht es, die privaten Bilder zu schützen. Der Quellcode ist mir eigentlich nicht so wichtig. Hab mich zuvor wohl zu ungenau ausgedrückt...

 Das was du da schreibst von überlagern und transparentem Bild klingt sehr interessant! Kannst du mir noch mehr darüber erzählen oder weisst du wo ich eine Anleitung dazu finde? 

 Ich denke, dass eh nur die wenigsten wissen wie und wo sie die Bilder im Cache holen könnten. Ausserdem, wie saschaf schreibt, irgendwie kommt man immer an die Bilder. Trotzdem interssiert es mich halt.
  Gruss, Alex

  PS: München ist eine super Stadt, war Ende Sept. dort zu Besuch    ...


----------



## Sven Mintel (22. November 2004)

Wenn du etwas sicher schützen willst, dann belasse es zuhaus auf deiner Platte.

Entweder du willst deine Bilder zeigen.... dann zeig sie, und dann gibt es keine Möglichkeit zu verhindern, dass jemand diese Bilder auf seinen Rechner bekommt.... denn alles was man im Browser sieht, ist bereits auf dem Client-Rechner.....

....oder du willst sie schützen....dann brenne sie auf CD, miete ein Schliessfach bei ner Bank, wo du die CD reintust.
Da sind sie sicher(von Banküberfällen abgesehen)


----------



## saschaf (22. November 2004)

manex75 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Genau um das geht es, die privaten Bilder zu schützen.



Der beste Schutz: Stelle die privaten Bilder nicht ins Netz! EDIT: Da war schon jemand schneller 
Oder du erstellst einen Mitgliederbereich mit Passwort. Da kann dann nicht jeder ran.


----------



## manex75 (22. November 2004)

@fatalus 
 Und troztdem ist es interessant - "Entdecke die Möglichkeiten"   ;-) ... - oder war der jetzt von  IKEA ...


----------



## Sven Mintel (22. November 2004)

Es ist so interessant, dass es dazu Dutzende Threads hier gibt, welche alle auf das Eine hinauslaufen:
*Nichts*

...und jetzt gibt es wieder einen mehr davon.


----------



## Andreas Späth (22. November 2004)

Die einzige Möglichkeit wäre glaube ich die folgende:

Erstelle einen Flashfilm mit einer sich drehenden Hypnotischen Scheibe welche den User hypnotisiert.
Dann lass oben und unten einen text laufen in dem das Bild genaustens beschrieben wird.

Nach 5-10 Jahren und hunderttausenden von Versuchen wird man es bestimmt schaffen das System so zu optimieren dass der User das Bild dann vor seinem geistigem Auge sieht.



So und ich stell mich jetzt schonmal vor die Tür vom Patentamt nicht das mir Jemand hier die Iddee klaut


----------



## Budman (23. November 2004)

manex75 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo Budman
> Genau um das geht es, die privaten Bilder zu schützen. Der Quellcode ist mir eigentlich nicht so wichtig. Hab mich zuvor wohl zu ungenau ausgedrückt...
> 
> Das was du da schreibst von überlagern und transparentem Bild klingt sehr interessant! Kannst du mir noch mehr darüber erzählen oder weisst du wo ich eine Anleitung dazu finde?
> ...


 Hallo!

Na das sind ja aber echt kreative Vorschläge! 

Du kennst dich mit "div" aus? Wenn nein, hier nachlesen: http://de.selfhtml.org/css/eigenschaften/positionierung.htm

Du nimmst nun ein div, auf dem das richtige Bild liegt (z-index:1). Nun legst du ein neues div genau drüber, diesmal z-index:2. Auf dieses legst Du ein transparentes gif (1x1px).

Das war's eigentlich schon. Wenn man mit rechts klick > Bild speichern drauf geht, wird nur das 1x1-Bild gespeichert.

Ich hoffe, die Kurzform hilft, ansonsten sag's einfach!

Gruss Bud

PS: Oh ja, München ist eine sehr schöne Stadt! Man muss sich ja schliesslich ein bisschen Lebensqualität erhalten!


----------



## manex75 (24. November 2004)

Danke für den Tipp! Gruss nach München  !
Alex


----------



## liquidbeats (24. November 2004)

Hau doch einfach eine URL oder einen Hinweis auf das Bild (paint, Photoshop, Paintshop etc.)

Dazu frage ich mich wer denn Private Bilder von Leuten Speichern will die er nicht kennt  und Leute die dich kennen haben bestimmt keine Böse absichten.

Hinweis Fenster mit irgendeinem Text wie "Sorry" oder "Pech gehabt" oder "diese Taste Brauchst du nicht!" oder aber "Hau ab du Nervst" sind mehr Lächerlich als das sie etwas nützen und verärgern mst die Leute die über das Kontexmenü die Seite Aktualisiseren wollen usw.

lass es einfach, das wird der Beste weg sein 

Gruß


----------

